# wanted swift ceiling light fitting cover



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone have one or know where i can get one. Its the plastic round cover ones with the four lugs on that if your heavy handed you snap 3 of them off when fitting leds   

Just want a price and where i can get one from

gary


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*lights*

hello,
have you tried contacting "Russell" at chelston motorhomes near taunton, he is a font of knowledge with the swift based motorhomes and the prices and service are fair. he will need van build details usually in swift book or van chassis etc.
failing that is there a manufactures name or code sometimes cak tanks can help.

what year van is it?

tramp


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

its a 2004 swift kontiki 645. Ill have a ring round tomorrow just thought id try here first as you are all great


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Part No*

Hi Gary

Part number is 9815496 the retail price is around £5 + vat. You can order from any local dealer

Regards
Kath


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

many thanks Kath, just ordered one from spinney motor homes (my local dealer). Hope It comes before my Germany trip in 3 weeks.


now why didnt I just ring you up in the first place ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This thread contains yet another example of the outstanding customer care that Swift are showing - where they lead we can only hope others will follow. Well done to all at Swift!


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Had a phone call today and my light fitting has arrived. How good is that - 7 days from ordering and its all waiting for collection. Hopefully get time to pick it up tomorrow.

So many thanks to kath at swift, and also to spinney motorhomes for their prompt service.

Gary


----------

